
Create Multi-Layer PCBs in One Additive Process - peter_d_sherman
https://www.nano-di.com/3d-printing-applications-for-multi-layer-pcbs
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"With Nano Dimension's DragonFly™ System for precision additive manufacturing
of printed electronics, creating dense and functional multi-layer PCBs is now
a one-day in-house job involving an unrivaled degree of automation. Never have
rapid prototyping and small-batch customized manufacturing of complex PCB
designs been so quick and risk-free."

